# SU1 updated with swarf guards and DRO



## oxotnik (Sep 28, 2016)

Finally got around to DRO for the Y axis.  

Photos:


----------



## Wizard69 (Sep 28, 2016)

Interesting!  How do you like that little machine?


----------



## bazmak (Sep 28, 2016)

Same question from me.I have seen the model advertised and noted that it
much heavier than similar sized vertical mills.I disregarded it ,as tooling
for a horiz mill is more expensive .How well does it work as a vert. and hor. 
machine .I haven't seen many revues or tests


----------



## oxotnik (Sep 29, 2016)

Wizard69 said:


> Interesting!  How do you like that little machine?



It's fantastic.  The only desktop knee mill in production as far as I am aware of.  The knee mill format is really nice.  The stock configuration only comes with one spindle, that alternate between horizontal and vertical positions.  I took the spindle from a X1 mill of the same factory, and installed it ont eh SU1 as the vertical head, leaving the stock SU1 spindle in the horizontal postion.  The X1 vertical head is a good match; the addition of a quill makes drilling operation hassle free.

Additionally, I had my SU1 reinforced with epoxy bonded quartz crystals fillings; so the column, knee, and overhead ram are all rock solid, I mean literally.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDXWqafVAXY&feature=youtu.be[/ame]


----------



## Wizard69 (Sep 29, 2016)

I like the machine in the sense that somebody took a chance on such a machine and offered it for sale.    My biggest fear though is that the machine is a bit capacity limited for what I want in a mill.    I need to see one in person.


----------



## djjp (Dec 10, 2016)

how did you mount the x1 spindle on the su1. i would like very much to see pictures of how you did that.  thanks Dan


----------



## michael-au (Dec 20, 2016)

I would be interest to see how this is done also as I have this mill too


----------



## oxotnik (Dec 27, 2016)

djjp said:


> how did you mount the x1 spindle on the su1. i would like very much to see pictures of how you did that.  thanks Dan




Hi. I cut off portions of the X1 head assembly; and affixed it to the SU1 over arm with a custom made attachment piece.


----------



## michael-au (Dec 28, 2016)

Thank you for the reply and info, looks like a very good mod
I was looking the optimum BF20 head it looks like it would be a good fit, its a swivel head so I don't think it would require any parts to be cut off, just need to make a boss that fits the top of the SU1


----------



## oxotnik (Dec 28, 2016)

Hi.  Perhaps a BF16 would fit better?  Even the BF16 weighs in almost twice as much as the diminutive X1.



michael-au said:


> Thank you for the reply and info, looks like a very good mod
> I was looking the optimum BF20 head it looks like it would be a good fit, its a swivel head so I don't think it would require any parts to be cut off, just need to make a boss that fits the top of the SU1


----------



## michael-au (Dec 28, 2016)

oxotnik said:


> Hi.  Perhaps a BF16 would fit better?  Even the BF16 weighs in almost twice as much as the diminutive X1.




Weight is something to consider, thank you for your feed back


----------



## michael-au (Dec 28, 2016)

Looking at the exploded view of the BF20, it looks like most of the weight would be in the column and other parts that go with it

Also I have MT3 tapper on my Lathe so I have more tooling for MT3


----------



## Wizard69 (Dec 31, 2016)

A most interesting mod! 

Does this mod increase the work area of the machine?   It could be wishful thinking on my part as one problem with this mill (the SU1) in my mind is the small working area especially under the vertical spindle.  Might be my imagination as the mill just looks big in the pictures.

When it first came out i was impressed with the SU1 and seriously considered it for purchase when funds became available.   How ever the published workspace dimensions scared me off.    For some reason the mill looks "bigger" in these pictures.


----------



## djjp (Jan 7, 2017)

I went away on the Christmas holiday when my question was answered. and the photographs posted but I logged in tonight and cannot see the photographs that were posted 12/27 and can not open them up. am I missing something do they only show for a few days or what. I would very much like to see them. as I am thin king about get this mill now.


----------



## michael-au (Jan 7, 2017)

The photos were there, not sure why they aren't now


----------

